

Does your site rank lower in Google than you think? - briancray
http://www.bradleyspencer.com/2009/does-your-site-rank-lower-than-you-think/
Google’s personalization of search can make you think that you rank much higher than you actually do.
======
shaddi
Just add &pws=0 to the end of your query if you want to view unpersonalized
results.

~~~
jerguismi
Why do they have to make 5-minute video of that? What a waste of time. I hate
watching video tutorials, reading is much faster for me. Never got the idea
with rails screencasts for example.

~~~
ejs
Agreed, checkout <http://asciicasts.com/> for text versions of some of the
railscasts

------
jacktasia
Google also has Webmaster Tools that will show you your keyword rankings.

<http://google.com/webmaster>

Sometimes it doesn't do a very good job at reporting though. I think it only
suffers on one-worders. Anyone else notice this?

~~~
chaosmachine
It's definitely not accurate. It tells me I rank top 10 for a lot of single
word keywords, but it's not true.

